# just starting on anabol tabs how many should i take per day to begin with?



## sub-mariner (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi,just starting on anabol tabs how many should i take per day to begin  with,also want to get some nolvadex,how much of that should i take with  the anabol?? and whats a good site to get the nolvadex from? im from  Ireland,alot of the companys dont have Ireland on there delivery list  grrrr thanks guys


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 13, 2012)

BRO YOU NEED TO RESEARCH!

Don't even start taking those if you haven't already, you need to read like ALOT. Please go to the link at the bottom of my signature and read it in its ENTIRETY. 

Don't start a cycle without PCT IN HAND. Do you know what pct is? Do you know what nolvadex is or why you should take it? Do you know why you shouldn't run anabol by itself? Do you know what an aromatase inhibitor (AI) is and why you need one? Please don't take anything until you post your STATS and READ. Feel free to ask any question you want here bro and we will help you, but only if you show you've done some research on these topics first! I'd rather you ask here at least than just start a cycle now.


----------



## JMedic79 (Apr 13, 2012)

^^^^^ this for sure


----------



## fsoe (Apr 13, 2012)

wow is all I got to say ... You pick drol as an oral a 9 out of 10 when it comes to sides and harshness and want to know how many to take ... Please man that stuff is nothing to joke about  ... Its the only compound I will never run again ... never ... Please spend a few months doing some reading and research 

fsoe


----------



## the_predator (Apr 14, 2012)

Have to agree with all of the above...step back, take some time, think about it. While doing all this...RESEARCH


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 14, 2012)

WOW. This is the same as asking how fast you should run before jumping in front of the train.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 14, 2012)

negged


----------



## trueloveisheavy (Apr 14, 2012)

Anabol is a type of Dbol,pinks are 5mg and yellows are 10mg. Do some research. If you started yesterday you should be fine, to STOP now!
Save them,get you PCT,and a long estered test as a base(test C or E).


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 14, 2012)

trueloveisheavy said:


> Anabol is a type of Dbol,pinks are 5mg and yellows are 10mg. Do some research. If you started yesterday you should be fine, to STOP now!
> Save them,get you PCT,and a long estered test as a base(test C or E).



What the fuck are you talking about!? Anadrol a type of dbol!? Pinks are 5mg yellows 10mg!??!?!! Ive got dbol in so many different colors and doses, and none of them were yellow. Maybe the certain ones you have taken were that dose, but NOT EVERY FUCKING DBOL ON THIS PLANET IS EITHER PINK OR YELLOW at that exact dose.

Dont tell people to do research when you yourself needs as much if not more than him. NEGGED!


----------



## trueloveisheavy (Apr 14, 2012)

He said ANABOL that is DBOL not ANADROL


----------



## trueloveisheavy (Apr 14, 2012)

you know the Thai pinks and yellows made by BD!


----------



## manickanuck (Apr 14, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> What the fuck are you talking about!? Anadrol a type of dbol!? Pinks are 5mg yellows 10mg!??!?!! Ive got dbol in so many different colors and doses, and none of them were yellow. Maybe the certain ones you have taken were that dose, but NOT EVERY FUCKING DBOL ON THIS PLANET IS EITHER PINK OR YELLOW at that exact dose.
> 
> Dont tell people to do research when you yourself needs as much if not more than him. NEGGED!




Maybe you should STFUandFOCUS before you neg someone


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Apr 14, 2012)

I think most of us in the beginning have done things the wrong way so pm me if you want real advice.  Nobody here is trying to be a dick, theyre just looking out for you. What you are saying is the wrong way to get started so I'd be glad to at least tell you what not to do.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 14, 2012)

caretaker said:


> wow. This is the same as asking how fast you should run before jumping in front of the train.



lol!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 14, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> What the fuck are you talking about!? Anadrol a type of dbol!? Pinks are 5mg yellows 10mg!??!?!! Ive got dbol in so many different colors and doses, and none of them were yellow. Maybe the certain ones you have taken were that dose, but NOT EVERY FUCKING DBOL ON THIS PLANET IS EITHER PINK OR YELLOW at that exact dose.
> 
> Dont tell people to do research when you yourself needs as much if not more than him. NEGGED!



anabol is dbol brah.. made by BD


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 14, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> What the fuck are you talking about!? Anadrol a type of dbol!? Pinks are 5mg yellows 10mg!??!?!! Ive got dbol in so many different colors and doses, and none of them were yellow. Maybe the certain ones you have taken were that dose, but NOT EVERY FUCKING DBOL ON THIS PLANET IS EITHER PINK OR YELLOW at that exact dose.
> 
> Dont tell people to do research when you yourself needs as much if not more than him. NEGGED!


you dumb ass read before you neg people for nothing his post was a good post!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 14, 2012)

Hahah god damn it. who the fuck uses the term anabol anyway! nigger.


----------



## trueloveisheavy (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks to all the bros who actually know something about AAS!


----------



## downNdirty (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm wantind to do my first cycle.  I'm 41 and been lifting lil over 20 years.  I'm 6'3  250lbs.  Have had a few lifting injuries lately and was wanting to try a cycle.  Was thinking of 400mg test cyp for 12 weeks and 250mg of deca for 10 weeks.  Does this sound like a decent first cycle for me?


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 15, 2012)

sub-mariner said:


> Hi,just starting on anabol tabs how many should i take per day to begin  with,also want to get some nolvadex,how much of that should i take with  the anabol?? and whats a good site to get the nolvadex from? im from  Ireland,alot of the companys dont have Ireland on there delivery list  grrrr thanks guys




aye aye aye. use the search bar dude.


----------



## KUVinny (Apr 15, 2012)

downNdirty said:


> I'm wantind to do my first cycle.  I'm 41 and been lifting lil over 20 years.  I'm 6'3  250lbs.  Have had a few lifting injuries lately and was wanting to try a cycle.  Was thinking of 400mg test cyp for 12 weeks and 250mg of deca for 10 weeks.  Does this sound like a decent first cycle for me?



Dont hijack another members thread to ask advice about your own cycle. Start a new one.


----------



## overburdened (Apr 16, 2012)

fsoe said:


> wow is all I got to say ... You pick drol as an oral a 9 out of 10 when it comes to sides and harshness and want to know how many to take ... Please man that stuff is nothing to joke about  ... Its the only compound I will never run again ... never ... Please spend a few months doing some reading and research
> 
> fsoe



anabol is a dbol brand... not anadrol 50...  but, I and most others on here are in full agreement.... put the pills down, read, research, workout, get your diet right, get a solid base to work with(this will take a couple years minimum) so you have plenty of time to do a lot of reading and research while you are working out and figuring out a little about nutrition so you can achieve that base to work off of....


----------

